# Worldmark West Yellowstone



## kmesaaz (Jan 13, 2013)

How firm are the mattresses at this location?  I cannot sleep on a firm mattress and have had to ask for "toppers," and "egg crate" foam at many places where I have stayed.  I have taken the bedspread, all the extra blankets, all the extra pillows and remade the bed with them placed under the bottom sheet.  Now I travel with an air mattress and my own sheets.

Sound high-maintenance? No, I'm just a former athlete with injuries and surgeries that have caught up with me. 

So, how firm are the mattresses?  I will arrive in a week and my luggage is getting heavier and heavier--winter clothing and gear.  Thanks


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on how new the mattresses are in your unit.  The first one we stayed in a couple years back was rock hard and I had trouble sleeping on it.  Last year was firm, but tolerable (for me anyway).


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2013)

Why not call and ask if toppers are available? Seems a reasonable accommodation.

Jim


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 15, 2013)

We were there a number of years ago and the beds didn't leave a big impression good or bad with me.  But I'm not a very picky sleeper.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in West Yellowstone now and stay in a one-bedroom unit. The mattress in my unit is no different than mattresses I've slept at other Worldmark resorts. Personally, the firmness might be categorized as somewhere between soft and medium. I don't sleep very well in mattress at various WM resorts with my back&hip problems got in service. Its queen size murphy bed in living room is very firm and less used. I sleep more than often in it with my own form pillow and down comforter and got a nice sleep just prior to my posting.

FYI~~It takes much longer than Google map estimate to drive here due to winter condition. Some of roads marked 70mph are not plowed. The pool at resort is closed due to maintanence (front desk said you may swim at pool of another resort across the street).


----------

